# Offset Smoker Mod - First Times a Charn



## ob 1 (Dec 18, 2011)

After reading about so many mods, and as I got a smoker (OSFB) from someone who didn't want it,  I spent the last two weekends scraping, cleaning, cutting and reading...

The Smoker was in a backyard for two summers without any TLC.  I can say their was a massive amount of scraping rust and grease, replacing tired handles and smoker shelves but amazingly enough the grates, after a de grease scraping,  looked new.

As I'm typing I'm watching the smoker 'season' and I can already see the next mod - fiberglass rope around the firebox door...

Here's some pictures;








The 'Before' shot..One word...RUST







OFB Before







Smoker that's badly in need of a good cleaning..











Massive scraping / de greasing....







Mod - Smoke Baffle







Tuner Plates and chimney lower extension...

I have the ball valve and 3/4" pipe for a better drainage but that will have to wait till the next warm spell.

First smoke will be either baby back ribs or beer chicken.  The family is having a drawing to see what I'll be smoking.  Nothing like a little pressure!!!!

Another mod I'd like to do is a better working counter to replace the wood strips.  Any suggestions????

Thanks!

O'Brian


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 18, 2011)

Great Start!

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome O'Brian!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2011)

First off welcome to SMF.I do like your mods to the smoker. You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------

